# Himalayan Siamese?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Last night at work,we had 1 of our fascinating break-room discussions. Someone said,that the largest breed of housecat is the Himalayan Siamese. According to one guy,some grow SO big that their toy of choice is a VOLLEYBALL,and they have a deep,bass meow. :? Hmm. Tall ( :lol: ) tales?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

bluemilk said:


> La :? Hmm. Tall ( :lol: ) tales?


I think someone might be "Pulling your tail"  unless the particular cat they are talking about got some kinda enlargement effect like a "liger" does that makes it bigger than both of the parent cats. But I highly doubt it because a housecat is a housecat is a housecat and there really isn't the much genetic variation that would cause that type of enlargement.


----------

